# Solved: Remote shutdown using SSH on BlackBerry Torch



## AdrianClarke (Oct 25, 2004)

Hopefully the title doesn't sound crazy in itself! Haha.

Anyways, this has been picking at my brain, and I know there has got to be a solution.

Quick note: I have my laptop RDP-ing to my Server 08. I have a shutdown script .bat file that I run from my laptop and it shuts down my Server, no questions asked. Funny thing, I move that same script over to my Server to see if it works, and nope, even when I alter it, it just doesn't run. Command prompt runs but does not display anything, it's blank. So shutdown fails using that script on Server 08.

So here's what I have right now. 

1. CopSSH installed and configured on my Windows Server 2008
2. BBSSH installed and configured on my BlackBerry Torch
3. BBSSH can connect to my Windows Server 2008 successfully and can read and execute the directories and files within them.
4. When I connect using BBSSH, it automatically starts me where the CopSSH is installed. (Program Files, etc etc)

So, back to that .bat file I was talking about earlier, when I SSH into my laptop with the correct .bat file, it runs in SSH on my phone, but does nothing to the actual server. So there is more to this that I am missing.

My main reason to do this is because when I leave my server running, I want to be able to open BBSSH on my BlackBerry and run the script and have it shutdown. I don't want to have to start my laptop, and run script. My BlackBerry is always on me and it would be awesome.

Any help?!


----------



## AdrianClarke (Oct 25, 2004)

Anyone


----------



## AdrianClarke (Oct 25, 2004)

Nevermind. I've figured it out. I just had to alter my Shutdown.bat file.


----------

